# Canning venison



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Our's has always gone into sausage.

Please give me the instructions for canning it.

Pack it raw?

How much salt/seasoning?

Processing time?


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=331298

Check out this thread.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We cube it and then braise it...not to cook it, but just to turn it a brown color (it looks nicer in the pantry that way).

Then we stuff it into pint jars and add hot beef broth (made from granulated beef boullion). Lastely, process it according to directions (which I think are 45 minutes at 15psi...but I could be wrong, so check).

When we use our canned venison, we simply heat it up, add some corn starch slurry, and we have venison and gravy in about 15 minutes. Pour it over mashed potatoes or noodles. Yummmm!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

You can pack it raw or how Cabin Fever mentioned. It's been a while since I've canned any but I always packed mine raw and added a chunk of beef fat at the top of the jar and I think about a teaspoon of salt if I remember right. Don't remember how long I had to process it for. I'm the only one that will eat it so I don't can it anymore.


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

tallpines said:


> Our's has always gone into sausage.



i just can ours. Will you share your sausage recipe.......pretty please :bouncy:


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I just pack mine raw, and I don't add salt anymore. I prefer to add it to whatever dish I'm making. 

My favorite way to have it is to saute some mushrooms, then add the juice from the jar and some flour so it will make gravy, and add the meat and some sour creame. I have it over egg noodles. Yum!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

luv2farm said:


> i just can ours. Will you share your sausage recipe.......pretty please :bouncy:


Actually, we take it to our local meat proccessing plant and pay them big money to turn it into very good sausage.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

We went to a friend's house after church recently. They had just picked up a hind quarter of smoked venison. IT WAS BEAUTIFUL! It appears to have been brined and then smoked. The meat was a beautiful light red color, completely cooked. It did have a ham taste, but definitely not porky. The deer was given to them, so the $12 price tag for having this done was very reasonable. We had it on sandwiches~~YUM!! We hope to find out where he had it taken, so we can do the same.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Sorry, CF, your memory was off a bit on the canning instructions, just the time, but I'm quoting the whole passage re: canning venison. 

From Ball Blue Book p. 60
"Cut meat into jar sized chunks. Bake or roast meat until well browned, but not done; or brown in small amount of fat. Salt to taste. Pack, hot, into hot jars, leaving 1-inch (25mm) head space. Cover with hot gravy or broth, leaving 1-inch (25mm) head space. Adjust caps. Process pints (480 mL) 1 hour and 15 minutes, quarts (950 mL) 1 hour and 30 minutes, at 10 pounds (70kPa) pressure."

I've done smaller cubes for stew as well as the jar sized chunks and use 1/2 t. salt per pint and 1 t. salt for quarts. When I brown the meat, I usually deglaze the pan with about 1 c. of water, divide it among the jars then fill the rest of the way with boiling water. Since Cabin Fever and WIHH use the beef buillion, they don't need the added salt.

WIHH posted some pictures of their cubed canned meat a year or so ago and it looked delicious.


----------



## Handyman (Sep 11, 2009)

I just did our deer and I followed these instructions:

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_05/strips_cubes_chunks.html

I did the raw pack method and it turned out great. The only thing I would change is to use less salt next time.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

does anyone can ground , i realize you would not want to pack the jar to tite but i grind most of my deer only what cuts up in nice chunks do i leave for stew meat.

most of the meat that cuts up is cut into jerkey strips 

the rest is ground


----------



## Farm 36 (Mar 21, 2009)

It is not a good idea to can ground meat . If ground the heat will not penatrate properly.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Try these instructions. Same source as the Handyman.

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_05/ground_chopped.html


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

process 75 minutes for pints and 90 minutes for quarts.10-11 lbs of pressure. I just canned up a bunch of moose meat. Times are the same for raw and hot pack. I usually use 1 tsp of salt. Today I used 1 tsp of steak seasoning.


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

The canning times for ground meat are the same for cubed meat. So disregard what farm person up above said. Shape into patties and saute or just cook as burger , hot pack. Remove excess fat fill to within 1 inch of top with broth or tomato juice and process. This is from the cooperative extension canning book.-Andi


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

SO---here's what I did and it turned out GREAT~

Raw packed in generous 1 inch cubes
Topped with a big slice of onion
Added 1 tsp of salt
About 2 tsp of boullion granules
Added hot water to the 1 inch level

Processed at 10 pounds for 90 minutes

I'm not fond of venision but this stuff was not wild tasting at all.

I didn't brown it first, but the canning process left it a nice brown color.

Darn! Now I'm wishing I'd had success at getting a second deer!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

With that amount of boullion and salt, I hope you were canning your venison in quart jars.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

When I get done canning my turkey, I'll have to send a birdy to sing in DH's ear...."Time to get a DEER."


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Canned up a batch last night -I use raw pack and don't add anything else. I season it up when I'm using it. 

One can didn't seal so we'll have that soon - the rest of the two deer are in freezer camp - time for DH to get another one. We also have a late antlerless only season at the end of the year so even if we don't get anymore this week, we'll have another change then. 

Cathy


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I canned up 7 quarts last night of cubed meat , added 2TBLS apple cider vinager and 
1tsp salt topped off with boiling water leaving an inch of head space then procced 90 minutes at 10-12 psi

i may have to try a jar to see how i like it , i almost hoped 1 wouldn't seal but they all did i am going to do the rest of my cubed meat and start on ground tonight


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Wipe off the rim of the jar with vinagar. It will cut any fat, which will prevent the jars from sealing.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

7thswan said:


> Wipe off the rim of the jar with vinagar. It will cut any fat, which will prevent the jars from sealing.



Great tip. I've been canning for years, and have never even heard of this. We've had a 100% seal rate on our 200-300 so far this year, but I'm going to start doing this anyways.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I normaly wipe with damp paper towel but i also like the vinager idea 
and i have spray bottles of distilled white vinager we use for cleaning counters and such anyways great idea.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I hope everyone reading this understands that the pressure you use is dependent on your altitude, so no instructions will tell you to can at a specific pressure depending on WHAT you are canning. Pressure depends on WHERE you are canning.

If you are over 1000 ft above sea level, you need to can at a higher pressure than 10 lbs. I live in the flat part of SD, and am at 1300 feet. Before you pressure can, know your altitude.

Cathy


----------

